

Anti-iPhone Game pulled from AppStore - zyb09
http://www.phonestory.org/banned.html

======
0x12
That was, unfortunately, quite predictable.

What I don't understand is that at least someone at apple HQ should be
familiar with the Streisand effect.

Pulling this app was the worst thing they could have done from a PR
standpoint.

------
orenmazor
why is this a story?

1\. provocative anti-apple app gets into store

2\. publicizes itself

3\. gets pulled for being a provocative anti-apple app

4\. surprise?

